# A new strap for two watches?



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

Hello,

I have a couple of (cheapish) watches I don't wear too often and I'd like to give them a new life with a new strap. Both watches uses a 21mm strap.










I find the black leather strap of the Citizen a bit boring, although I like the watch in general. The Bulova has a silicon strap, it's not bad but I'm wondering how it could look with a bracelet? Or maybe a silicon strap in brighter colour? What do you think? I'm not asking for one specific recommendation, but ideas, and if we can find a strap that fits both...well that'd be ideal! :thumbsup:

For reference I love brow leather straps with contrasting stiches like this:










but I don't think they will fit either watch. Maybe something lighter like this:


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Not a fan of a NATO? Could work well with the RAF link to the Citizen...

Think I'd try an Oyster bracelet on the Bulova.


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

I love NATO in fact! I think i'll try a red and black on the Citizen and post some pictures. I'll look for a bracelet for the Bulova, as suggested, but I'll also try a silicon orange strap. Will post some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

MassiF said:


> I'll also try a silicon orange strap. Will post some pics :thumbsup:


 Red would match the red bits on either watch... Def post the pics!


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

Ah true, didn't think of that!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'd go for an Obris Morgan rubber in red for the Bulova (use your Google powers ) and a Black rally style strap for the Citizen with white stitching. :yes:


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

Uhh, the red rubber strap is really nice, thanks for the suggestion :thumbsup:

By the way, thanks for pointing me out to the Obris Morgan web site, some of their watches are very interesting, although I don't really understand if one can really buy directly from them. I'll open a different topic for that


----------



## morningtundra (Jun 18, 2017)

The diver might work well in Perlon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

How about a rally style with contrasting colour. I got one for my MDE diver with orange stitching,and matching dye in the holes, to go with the orange minute hand. Not a great pic but you get the idea. There's lots about at reasonable prices. :thumbs_up:


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

morningtundra said:


> The diver might work well in Perlon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I do like a perlon strap, but for some reason I've never tried one on a diver. You might well be right though - a red one??

Hmmm... I think I'm expecting 9 straps in the post at the mo - one more won't hurt!


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

Never heard of Perlon straps, just googled for them, could be an option.

I've ordered a Obris Morgan rubber strap, in red for the Bulova, will give it a try and if not happy I'll try the Perlon.


----------



## morningtundra (Jun 18, 2017)

MassiF said:


> Never heard of Perlon straps, just googled for them, could be an option.
> 
> I've ordered a Obris Morgan rubber strap, in red for the Bulova, will give it a try and if not happy I'll try the Perlon.


 I prefer the two-piece versions and they can be had from Amazon for US$25-30.

Very comfortable and easy to clean.

I'd post a pic of mine but haven't figured out how...


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

I've received the red rubber strap for the Bulova: first reaction was 'this is fugly', it's really over-the-top. Then I put it on wrist and it doesn't look that bad. Had to match it with a red t-shirt though :biggrin:

By the way, it doubles up as Christmas tree decoration LOL


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm now trying a sporty leather strap for the Bulova, and I'm liking it so far! A couple of pictures























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

